# Need Help with o2 simulator.. what goes to what wire?



## LaTEnTConcepT (Jun 9, 2005)

Instructions say to connect the o2 signal to the red wire on the simulator and the o2 ground to the black wire on the simulator. How ever I am confused on which wires are the heater signal and ground as the instructions say to leave both in place.


----------



## 95redrado (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: Need Help with o2 simulator.. what goes to what wire? (LaTEnTConcepT)*

question were did you get the simulator from? i have no cats in my a4 and am tired of the cel. much thanks. 
As for the wires i am pretty sure it doesn't matter which one is which, black will be ground and the white ones are just the heater and power ones. When i get home i can look in my bently for you


----------



## LaTEnTConcepT (Jun 9, 2005)

Thanks.... the sim i got off ebay but you can google them if you don't want to go that route


----------



## ryan mills (May 3, 2002)

*Re: Need Help with o2 simulator.. what goes to what wire? (95redrado)*

try the "diode mod" look it up on audiworld....worked for me.


----------

